# Gender guesses please! I have NO idea and useless at guessing :)



## Ozmumtobe

Hi ladies, so I am useless at the nub theory (I cant even see a nub on most pics if I'm honest!) or the skull theory and at guessing in general. I was hoping some of you girls would be willing to give me your best prediction based on whichever method you prefer (or just plain old guessing is fine too!). Thanks in advance!

This is from my 12 week scan :)
 



Attached Files:







photo 1.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 31









photo 2.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 32


----------



## jesssika

Girl :)


----------



## whittnie117

I guess girl.


----------



## Ozmumtobe

Thanks ladies :) Abyone else? Pretty please!? xx


----------



## WantaBelly

During your scan did you see anything that looked at all like a little winkie?


----------



## The Alchemist

Girl!


----------



## Ozmumtobe

WantaBelly said:


> During your scan did you see anything that looked at all like a little winkie?

No, but that's not to say it wasn't there, i just didn't really focus in on that region...


----------



## ama

I think girl x


----------



## Louise88

Also think girl if the white line is the nub because its straight.


----------



## angelandbump

I also think :pink: xx


----------



## WantaBelly

I'm going to guess :blue:


----------



## alohalady

Hi what was the crl of baba? If it was + 60mm and that's a straight nub im seeing id say girl if it's less than 60 mm then te nub could still move up as it's still a wee bit early for.accurate nub guesses x


----------



## Ozmumtobe

alohalady said:


> Hi what was the crl of baba? If it was + 60mm and that's a straight nub im seeing id say girl if it's less than 60 mm then te nub could still move up as it's still a wee bit early for.accurate nub guesses x

Hi alohalady,

I have no idea! I don't recall the Technician saying. I've had a look qt the scan pics and can't see it anywhere either...


----------



## Gemie

Girl from direction of the nub :)


----------



## Ozmumtobe

Thanks doe all your guesses ladies! I don't find out until 29th July :( Not sure how I'll last so long!!! Any more guesses would be more than welcome! :) xx


----------



## Hope115

Girly nub its straight out and my babies nub is up so the tech told us boy... It looks way different but they say its ok 80% accurate cuz sometimes it changes or the angle of the scan can affect it


----------

